# A Few Questions



## CrimesofParis (13 Jul 2005)

Hello, I am interested in applying for the RoTP program through RMC and I had a few questions to ask.  What are we allowed to bring and allowed to bring there.  If there a website that has all this kind of information?  I tried searching the forums and I had no luck.

My final question is, what is a "gerber" and I am not talking about the baby food company.  I have seen the term used on these forums a few times and I am not sure what it means.  

  Thanks.


----------



## Island Ryhno (13 Jul 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23377.0.html That's an 18 page thread on RMC, also if you type RMC into the search bar you'll get hundreds of hits.Here also is RMC's official site www.rmc.ca
 A Gerber is a multi tool/Knife combo that is issued to some Canadian soldiers. Check it out here http://www.gerber-tools.com/

Cheers


----------



## DVessey (13 Jul 2005)

CrimesofParis said:
			
		

> Hello, I am interested in applying for the RoTP program through RMC and I had a few questions to ask.  What are we allowed to bring and allowed to bring there.  If there a website that has all this kind of information?  I tried searching the forums and I had no luck.
> 
> My final question is, what is a "gerber" and I am not talking about the baby food company.  I have seen the term used on these forums a few times and I am not sure what it means.
> 
> Thanks.



What kind of stuff are you wondering about bringing? You aren't allowed to keep weapons(ie/ swords, guns) or alcohol in your rooms.


----------



## CrimesofParis (13 Jul 2005)

SO then I am assuming bascially you can bring anything there as long as it is not stuff that you know you are not allowed, weapons, drugs, alchohol, etc.  I was more thinking of stuff like a gameboy or an mp3 player?


----------



## DVessey (15 Jul 2005)

CrimesofParis said:
			
		

> SO then I am assuming bascially you can bring anything there as long as it is not stuff that you know you are not allowed, weapons, drugs, alchohol, etc.  I was more thinking of stuff like a gameboy or an mp3 player?



Small electronics aren't a problem, although you won't have any time to play gameboy during FYOP. Use your common sense. Worst comes to worst, if you aren't allowed to have something, they may confiscate it or something.


----------



## spinnaker (7 Aug 2005)

CrimesofParis said:
			
		

> SO then I am assuming bascially you can bring anything there as long as it is not stuff that you know you are not allowed, weapons, drugs, alchohol, etc.   I was more thinking of stuff like a gameboy or an mp3 player?



Little stuff like that you won't have a problem with.
Don't come to first year with a TV, stereo or anything big like that -- it'll spend the year in storage.  Same goes for pictures for the walls, in second term you get a poster on the wall.   And don't worry about most of the necessities -- sheets and stuff like that is provided by DND.

In all reality, as long as you show up with yourself, all your issued kit, some civilian clothes (make sure it's dress casual or you can't wear it for most of first year) a pair of running shoes and your personal effects, you're good to go.  Everything else is up to you in terms of little stuff -- books, computer, etc.


----------

